# First plant order for my tank!!!



## KukaaKatchou (Sep 19, 2010)

I did it! I just ordered some plants online for my 5 gallon tank! The selection in the LFS here is not very good and no one can name the plants so I decided to go via the web. I ordered the following plants: Anubia (coffeefolia), Java fern, Java moss (to put on my driftwood), Lindernia rotundifolia, monosolenium tenerum, and duckweed to float. Did I choose well for a beginner?


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Well congrats! I was super excited when first purchasing plants as well!


You can never go wrong with java fern and moss. It is a super easy plant!

Anubias, be sure to not bury the routes in substrate, they do best when attached to, say driftwood. They absorb nutrients through their routes via water and not stratum.

The plants you picked all do well with low light, aside from the baby tears ( Lindernia rotundity), these do best with medium range light. Best bet would be to plant it where nothing obstructs its light source.


Remember to just let them grow, they may seem a bit off at first, but they were stressed in shipping and planting and should bounce back soon after planting.


Java fern grows super fast as well!


an't wait to see some pics when set up!


----------



## KukaaKatchou (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a 15W Life Glo bulb (6500K), 64 lumens/watt ... is this medium light?

And for the lindernia ... do I plant those in the rocks?


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I am not sure If I am allowed to link to another site here, but this is a link to a nice calculator. It can calculate it for you easily...at least the min.

http://www.petfish.net/calculators/utankcalc.php

low to med light plants in a 5 gal should be 8W depending how deep-tall the tank is.

for med to high light plants you would need 19 or so W

This is for a standard 5 gallon.

I use the calculator cus i am horrid with numbers. xD You really shouldn't have any issues though with what you listed. IMHO it is more than enough.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Sounds great ! Be sure and QT them in some conditioned water for a few days to check for hitchhikers.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

What kind of hitchhikers? I too just ordered some plants as a newbie. I don't want hitchhikers!! I have enough problems


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hitchhikers = snails. I just rinse each plant really really well and check for the little clingers before I plant them in my main tank.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

PixelatedPaint said:


> I am not sure If I am allowed to link to another site here, but this is a link to a nice calculator. It can calculate it for you easily...at least the min.
> 
> http://www.petfish.net/calculators/utankcalc.php
> 
> ...



I have another suggestion --several really experienced folks in another forum 5the planted tank have posted amazing info and are using PAR values and color spectrum rather than watts.

For a 2.5 tank they recommend 6500 K spectrum (full daylight) CFL bulb in a dome light.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368&page=2


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Also this has a great discussion!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85667&page=2


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Pretty light and pricey

http://www.amazon.com/CL26RD-D65-Aq...1344781850&sr=1-11&keywords=Finnex+light+nano


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

mursey said:


> What kind of hitchhikers? I too just ordered some plants as a newbie. I don't want hitchhikers!! I have enough problems


Some snails are useful.

You can kill any eggs with a 1 part bleach to 19 parts water bleach solution or potassium permanganate which is available from Jungle in a dilute form for aquariums.

It's called Clear.


----------



## KukaaKatchou (Sep 19, 2010)

Talked to the guy I ordered my plants from ... the ones that don't get planted come attached to rocks. I went and bought fishing line to attach the moss to my driftwood. The lindernia I need to plant the bottom inch. He recommends gravel substrate over rocks ... isn't gravel just small rocks? I attached a picture of my tank - do I need to change my substrate? (please say no!)


----------



## BradSD (Jul 26, 2010)

It is actually a little large but it might work. I notice some dense rocks underneath so you might be alright. Next time you set one up go with sand or a very dense gravel.


----------

